# For all the D&D geeks past and present



## Archangel M (Mar 4, 2010)

For all the D&D geeks past and present.


[yt]fiTEHqAeanw[/yt]

[yt]EwtH5oQqHPg[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 4, 2010)

Most splendid.


----------



## Steve (Mar 4, 2010)

These are terrific.  I particularly like the dude playing as a girl, but he keeps forgetting.


----------



## Archangel M (Mar 4, 2010)

Bards suck! LOL!


----------



## JWLuiza (Mar 4, 2010)

One of my classmates (and best friends) is a published author for one of the 4e rulebooks (among other RPG products). We're both DMing our own games that run on alternate weeks.

I'm a proud geek


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 4, 2010)

Funny how the terminology changes... when I played it I was known as a NERD! Now it's geeks eh? 

I remember my character ended up being something like a level 26 Paladin. Ah well the good-ole days. 
Interesting however that WOW, Diablo and several others had spawned from this game. Surely everyone remembers Gauntlet? 

Good memories.


----------



## Steve (Mar 4, 2010)

JWLuiza said:


> One of my classmates (and best friends) is a published author for one of the 4e rulebooks (among other RPG products). We're both DMing our own games that run on alternate weeks.
> 
> I'm a proud geek



Dude.  3rd edition and the d20 rulesets are elegant and balanced.  4e is a money grab.


----------



## Steve (Mar 4, 2010)

MA-Caver said:


> Funny how the terminology changes... when I played it I was known as a NERD! Now it's geeks eh?
> 
> I remember my character ended up being something like a level 26 Paladin. Ah well the good-ole days.
> Interesting however that WOW, Diablo and several others had spawned from this game. Surely everyone remembers Gauntlet?
> ...


My wife told me that the difference between a geek an a nerd is that the geek is self aware.


----------



## JWLuiza (Mar 4, 2010)

stevebjj said:


> Dude.  3rd edition and the d20 rulesets are elegant and balanced.  4e is a money grab.



Lots of people play 3.5 still. I think 4e is more interesting and faster to play. Little bit more book keeping though.


----------



## zDom (Mar 5, 2010)

Had some good times with D&D. I prefer PC games now, though. (My imagination isn't high-def )

I just wish MMORPGs were populated with people who play in character rather than just driving their "toons" around like avatars of their selves.


----------



## Aikikitty (Mar 5, 2010)

My husband and I recently watched the 2nd movie Dorkness Rising a few weeks back on Netflix.  We laughed through the whole thing.


----------



## zDom (Mar 8, 2010)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWe88RKSzcs


(careful of the last comment on the clip if around children, coworkers are yo are offended by foul languge.)


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 9, 2010)

That's funny, I have seen both of those films.  Good stuff.  I recently picked up a new hobby, and that is building wargaming terrain out of Art Stone.  Got Rubber molds that make blocks, you glue the blocks together and make whatever you can imagine.  I don't play D&D, (except Neverwinter on the PC) but I did build a D&D dungeon that I put up for sale on Ebay... here's a few pics of it.

















All my pics of it for my auction are here:

http://user.mc.net/~tknopnk/ebay/


----------



## Archangel M (Mar 9, 2010)

Thats petty damn cool Cryo. How are they selling?


----------



## JWLuiza (Mar 9, 2010)

Must resist....buying....more....DM props.....


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 9, 2010)

Archangel M said:


> Thats petty damn cool Cryo. How are they selling?



Dunno... thats my first set and it was just listed tonite... we'll see.  

What can I say... I'm a geek at heart, even if I don't play anymore.


----------

